

Parenting Rewires the Male Brain - frankacter
http://news.sciencemag.org/brain-behavior/2014/05/parenting-rewires-male-brain

======
codva
This doesn't surprise me at all. I was sure I was going to be horrible at
parenting. I was scared right up to the second I held my son for the first
time, when everything just clicked. I don't know how else to describe it. I
went from terrified to "I was born to do this" in about one second.

